# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Contest results



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I know you all have been axiously awaiting this!

http://www.aquabotanic.com/contest/index.asp

A warm thanks to Phil, Birgit, Jay, and Ghazanfar, and to everyone who entered. All the pictures are incredible looking!

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I know you all have been axiously awaiting this!

http://www.aquabotanic.com/contest/index.asp

A warm thanks to Phil, Birgit, Jay, and Ghazanfar, and to everyone who entered. All the pictures are incredible looking!

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Harvey (Apr 23, 2003)

congrats y'all....tanks look AMAZING

i cant wait to enter next year

[This message was edited by Harvey on Tue June 10 2003 at 08:54 PM.]


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Congratulations everyone! It was very very hard to keep all the wonderful entries secret. You have all done a great job, I look forward to next year!


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Fantastic job guys! As you can now see - all the
beautiful tanks made it really difficult to
judge. See ya'all next year!

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey everyone,

I'd like to say thanks to the judges (Birgit&Wolfgang, Jay & Ghazanfar) for the great comments on my tank, and thanks for the great placing.








Also for all your valuable input and posts on this board.

Robert, thanks for the great year. My tank definitely wouldn't look like this if it wasn't for you making this forum possible!

Phil, good job on putting the contest all together!

Congratulations to everyone who entered, all the tanks looked awesome!

Thanks again


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I too would like to thank everyone. It was great incentive to create a aquascape that others would take time to look at. I am working on at lest three new tanks to enter in the next AB contest. I am all ways learning here and consider it my aqua home. Look out with all the new ideas I have I will be in the running next year.

Hawk

Trust But Verify «*»®


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2003)

Great job everyone.

For 1st Contest, we did a hell of a job and all the contesters needs round of applause.

See you all next year







.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Jacian (Jun 10, 2003)

Congratulations to everyone who entered.

Great job, all the tanks look great.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I honestly don't know what to say....

To me the board/forums won more than me personally because there is a little bit of every member in that tank. From the dimensions of the tank to the selection of plants, the members contributed so much. Every opinion, suggestion and encouragement counted because they all shaped what we see in those pictures.

Thank You (I'll shut up and go cry now)

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## imported_ryuken168 (Feb 2, 2003)

Congratulations to all that put this contest together and made it happen. I'm happy to be part of the 1st AB contest and you can count me in for next year.
Now my next focus is the AQ in Aug 1.

Ken

Aquatic Bliss


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Hawk, which one was you?

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## imported_Alex Ribeiro (May 10, 2003)

Amazing!
Great job guys! 
Congratulations for all.


----------



## cousin it (Apr 2, 2003)

some beautiful tanks there.
hopefully I can sort out the problems mine had this time around for the next one.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

WOW! I can't stop looking through all the entries, they are all truly amazing.

I wish some of the entries had more information about their setup. Gotta steal ideas from someone right?









Judges, thank you for the great comments and info you provided on each tank including mine. Hoping to go home early today and start tearing plants out









James, congratulations, your tank is really something else! How big is the tank BTW?


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks
Tank is 100g (36x25x24)

Are we going to be able to add the stats? I know we all sent them in. If I need to resned it I don't mind.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks, actually just after asking I found your tank journal







. Is that a standard size?

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Custom.
36(width)x24(depth)x25(height)
100g

Came predrilled with bulkheads for about the same price as a tank at the LFS.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## liquidgardens (Apr 8, 2003)

Thank you for putting together an opportunity for us to have our aquascapes displayed, compared and appreciated in this community.

I expect that it must be difficult to actually choose which aquascape is better than the next. These things are of extremely personal taste to those who have presented and those who have chosen. To find a "zone" to begin the judging from has to be a task in itself.

It is apparent, that even though there were not as many entries as there are members, the ones that did enter can be considered in my perspective, as world class in so much as the art of aquascaping. Let's face it, it really does come down to personal taste. I expect many non enthusiasts would be quite impressed with the entries. Obviously, the folks in this community enjoyed them.

I enjoyed viewing all the entries and reading the stats and comments. Bravo!

...I know which tank I thought should have been #1







...and no, it wasn't any of mine. Either way, great job to all!

Keith

BTW, is there any way that we can get in touch with any of the contestants to talk about their tank with them? There are no links in their entries.

[This message was edited by liquidgardens on Wed June 11 2003 at 12:03 PM.]


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

You can send check their profile for email, IM, etc or post private topics to their username.

Personally I stay on IM all day long. I keep the ID simple .. JamesHoftiezer

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## imported_ryuken168 (Feb 2, 2003)

Robert, can you add in the stats for my tank number 17 to show that it's a regular 10 gal.

Thanks
Ken

Aquatic Bliss


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Congratulations to the winners and all contestants! Every entry is beautiful and with something to learn from each one. The judges did a beautiful job with their comments. It shows that how much time and consideration went into each submission. 

Maybe there should be bi-annual contests with tanks elligible once a year? Or perhaps size categories? I would LOVE seeing design concepts more than just once a year, greedy I suppose, lol. 

There should be many more winning categories other than 1st, 2nd and 3rd places. The Rose Parade has all sorts and nearly every float gets a prize. Many of these tanks demonstrated totally different concepts and should be awarded prizes accordingly. 

The quality of the entrants AND judging are both remarkable and I want to thank everyone involved for sharing with all of us.

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## imported_Buck (Apr 23, 2003)

What an event... I want to thank you guys for this great contest, I cant imagine the hours you have all put into this from the organizing,the judging and then the great way you have displayed our entries.

I think all the contestants are winners here simply by having this opportunity to share the hobby and the friendship here at Aqua Botanics !









So many outstanding entries that I now have a cramp in my index finger and a worn out mouse !









I also surely do not envy Jay,Birgit and Ghazanfor's job of judging thall these tanks. Interpretation is always much harder then a Yes/No question and I am very impressed with your remarks. Not only did you "judge" the tanks but you also made suggestions to improve the tank's. There is a wealth of aquascaping knowledge to be had in the remarks section alone !

Now take a well deserved bow...and a rest...









Now its my turn to judge...

*Aqua Botanics Crew - #1*

Thanks again,

*Buck*


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

We have an ongoing contest ... Its called the Aquascaping Gallery. The key is to get people to participate. I keep my tank there all the time and post to it regularly. I encourage everyone to.

I know some people like to hide their tanks, but we really shouldn't have to have prizes (which aren't the real reason you enter) to motivate people. Even with prizes we only had 42 tanks out of 800 members. We just need more participation across the board. 
----
Besides you'll need to buy more plants and equipment from Robert to justify more prizes









*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Robert, My tank is entry 14 (Tranquility)
I had another entry but it didn't make the cut.
I could never be a judge. One thing, I haven't the experience but most of all I would find extremely hard to comment on others art. Thanks again to all of the judges.

Hawk

Trust But Verify «*»®


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Buck,
I can even qualify some of this for you;

Phil was in the middle of his wedding while this is going on. Birgit doesn't normally have 2 minutes of spare time. Ghazanfar did most of the web work. Jay helped keep everything straight. On top of this they were able to receive, post, review, judge and document 42 aquascapes in three weeks.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## TekMate (Jun 1, 2003)

Great job everyone. I am hoping to have my tank ready for next years contest.


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

great tanks...

mine is one of the most humble in there









Regards!
António Vitor

[This message was edited by António Vitor on Wed June 11 2003 at 06:38 PM.]


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

All the stats are compiled on my (now fried) computer. They'll be uploaded as soon as I'm able to get the parts to repair my machine. Thank GOD my hard drive is ok.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I just want to echo what everyone else has said. A fantastic bunch of entries! I spent almost 2 hours drooling over the pics. I'd like to second what James said in regards to posting pics. I know I really enjoy looking at all these. I'm going to be looking into my dsl service provider to see if they provide some web space to post some very humble and amateurish looking tanks. Also a thanks to Robert and all the judges for their time and energies!

Bert.


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by JamesHoftiezer:
> I know some people like to hide their tanks, but we really shouldn't have to have prizes (which aren't the real reason you enter) to motivate people. Even with prizes we only had 42 tanks out of 800 members. We just need more participation across the board.


You know, I would have loved to enter. The problem is not so much the desire to 'hide' my tanks, but the difference of skill levels. As a newbie my tanks still look more like healthy weed gardens then an aquascape. I'd never have a chance in the contest and would look 'silly' compared up against any one of the entries.

My suggestion for next year have a 'novice' catagory. The 'scapes can be judged by a slightly more liberal/basic standard and we can go head to head with other newbs instead of the likes of the winning Wondertank.









The benefits would obviously encourge participation and help newbies along in the hobby. A small prize would be nice..perhaps even a $25 gift certificate or a set of those nice $30 aquascaping tools. Something less tech that would help a beginner out.

Also, perhaps it can encourage in a another way. Have the panel of judges be folks 'advancing' in the hobby but are yet to consider themselves 'masters'. "Pre-masters" if you will.







People who have the basic priciples down flat and can explain things well to newbies. It would give them lots of experience and help push them forward in the hobby toward the "Master" level.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by catfish:
> You know, I would have loved to enter. The problem is not so much the desire to 'hide' my tanks, but the difference of skill levels. As a newbie my tanks still look more like healthy weed gardens then an aquascape. I'd never have a chance in the contest and would look 'silly' compared up against any one of the entries.


I don't think you would look silly at all. I submitted my tank knowing very well it didn't have a chance at getting anywhere. I still got more out of it than I put into it, that being the comments and suggestions from the judges who pointed out elements that needed improvement which I had not considered. I'm not new to planted tanks but I am new to _fast_ growing tanks and until a few months ago the tank I entered (my only fast growing tank) was a jungle of BBA, BGA and thread algae.

I don't know the difficulties invoved in holding such competitions and how one judges who can and cannot enter their tank in a certain category. Perhaps a non-CO2 enriched category or low light/slow growing category could help in getting more people to participate?

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

To second what James has said:

If you're not sure about entering your tank into a contest put it up in the Gallery. That's why we have one, to show off our work and to get helpful commentary. I mean, do you think Amano got everything right when Birgit taught him?


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Phil Edwards:
> To second what James has said:
> ...


It's not so much afraid to post (I have posted my tank, I'm proud of it) but getting more people to feel comfortable to participate in next year's contest.

The slow growing/low tech idea is also interesting. I can enter my new micro tank with the mini nana when it fills in in 15 years.


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

I still have a problem with the contest aspect of this. As an exhibition, I think it's an absolutely fabulous vehicle, and I'd have gladly presented my tanks if that were the sole purpose. But ranking them on such subjective bases (even if you have certain "objective" criteria, the selection of those criteria is based on _subjective_ reasoning to begin with) doesn't make much sense to me. Take, for example, Tank 15: One judge loves the rocks, one hates it. Who's right?

But lest I make myself out to be picking a fight in a place I don't want to be in the first place, let me say this: Congratulations to the award-winners, but IMO everyone won because they worked hard at their tanks to present their best interpretation of their own ideal aquascape. Kudos to all participants on making one heck of an exhibition!

 
(Click for pics)


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Take, for example, http://www.aquabotanic.com/contest/showdetails.asp?TankNumber=15: One judge loves the rocks, one hates it. Who's right?


I disagree with this comment.

Birgit:
"The left side of your tank is absolutely perfect. *The placement of the stones along with the foreground and the Cryptocorynes.* That side would make a wonderful tank on its own."

She is refering to rocks on the left not on the right.

Jay Luto:
"This is a perfect example of incorrect use of stones, *or I should say use of different shapes.* Using striking, rougher stones brings more contrast to the tank and *using round rocks will smooth things out. I would remove those round rocks on the right * and maybe replace them with Dwarf Lobelia."

I love the rocks on the left. Their shape and placement is just perfect. The rocks on the right are totally opposite to the left side. Left side is more up/down and "rough" while right side is more left/right and "smooth".

Join as at www.njas.net









[This message was edited by Jay Luto on Thu June 12 2003 at 04:13 PM.]


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Fair enough, but the initial emphasis on the positive aspects in one critique clashes with the inititial emphasis on the negative aspects in the other. I suppose that's just a difference in style, though.

But see, if I were the judge I would have suggested that the rocks have been of a lighter color and even rougher texture on the left to contrast more with the crypts, and that they shouldn't be positioned bolt upright. But I guess that's why you guys are judging and I'm not.







Judging within a style is one thing; judging among _different_ styles is, for me, too much like comparing an impressionistic painting with a Baroque work--and it's even harder when the styles aren't clearly defined in the first place. Perhaps this inability is a weakness for me in this context, but I think of it merely as a difference in philosophy.

I apologize for the editorial; it was intended more as a congratulations to all for their hard work and it definitely didn't come out that way...

 
(Click for pics)


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> I apologize for the editorial; it was intended more as a congratulations to all for their hard work and it definitely didn't come out that way...


No need to apologize 2la







. There is always going to be a difference in opinions. This is what makes it so interesting. If we all had the same knowledge, ideas, judging criteria and interest then all of us would have the same type of tanks.

It was very hard to judge the tanks. Provide negative and positive feedback without crossing the thin line is not that easy.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Hmmm, we are getting some interesting reactions. I thought a review of the contest criteria was in order. There really isn't any qualifying criteria as to what is being being judged other than the overall tank itself. It wasn't the fattest, thinnest or shortest entrants. That type of judging is done with a yard stick and very cut and dry. This is more of a "county faire" approach, which jam tastes best sort of thing. It's not whose jam is redder or sweeter or has the most strawberries, just whose taste best. It's totally subjective and totally for fun.

Contests are what makes things better for all of us. In race car competition many off-shoots of things used on those race cars eventually get to us, like seat belts. Not all of us care to race cars but don't mind watching from the sidelines. That's how I see this contest. That's why I suggested several categories similar to the Rose Parade. Maybe some categories like:

1. Most colourful tank
2. Best use of ground covers
3. Best use of only 4 plants
4. Best use of rocks or driftwood
5. Most original design
6. Best theme tank...biotope, etc.
7. Most unusual use of a plant

I know some of those suggestions are crazy but wanted to get everyone thinking, lol.

Wouldn't it be great to have 12 different categories and one for each month of the year? Not a contest per se, but just a sharing.

As for this contest...I enjoyed every entree and thought the judges picked the most beautiful tanks as the winners. 

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Actually we were surprised that in a lot of the aquascapes, all
three of us had similar comments. We didn't discuss or judge the
tanks together - we didn't read each other comments until after
all the scores were tallied up, yet in quite a few of the
aquascapes you'll find all three of use having similar comments.

I'll tell you one thing - judging aquascapes is something I do
not want to do again.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

Congratulations everyone on your truly fascinating 'scapes!

Regardless of rankings, each and every one were incredible! Your time, effort, and emotion stand out in every one, and that cannot be judged. When I loaded the page, I was blown away! Which one do I check out first? None! I opted to go down the page one by one (I never bothered to read the judges' comments...maybe next looksie)!

I hope to join you all next year, and I excitedly look forward to next year's event! Once again, excellent job everyone!


----------



## imported_Buck (Apr 23, 2003)

I agree with you Ghazanfor...


> quote:
> 
> Actually we were surprised that in a lot of the aquascapes, all
> three of us had similar comments.


Many 'opinions/comments" were of the same nature. I also found myself reading the comments , going back to the photo and saying... dang, how did I not see that...









The only thing I would like to see change is tank size categories.
It would be better to be able to compare against similar sizes. 
It is harder to 'scape a 10 or 20 gallon then it is a 75 or 90...

And this aint outta desire for a prize, You can throw out the prizes... I was in it for the fun and the comments.









Which by the way were my sentiments exactly about the look of my tank too, it was something I had been trying and it failed miserably.Even my wife shook her head at the site of that tank with all the wallichi.









Its all Jays fault, he made me enter...

And I thank him for it...

*Buck*


----------



## AJB (Feb 3, 2003)

Seriously. Some ya'll could like. Be amano. I am like. Speechless.
<drool>

my tanks


----------



## azet (Apr 6, 2003)

congratulations to the winners and to all members (entries).

hope my next run will be even better







, i will follow the tips of the judges and who knows?







i hope for more entries next year!

thanx to the admins and judges for the great job.

azet aka andrej zitny


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Carlos,

It's kind of ironic that you brought up the ideas of different categories and guidelines for the contest. The whole venture started out completely Limited. I wanted a way to create a level field for everyone to participate in by using a very small selection of plants for an aquascape. I thought it would be really cool to see how everyone would use the same plants in different and creative ways.

When I brought the idea to Robert and the other Moderaters the ideas started flying and the contest evolved into what we have now. I'd still love to see a completely Limited contest just to see how creative people get. Perhaps in the future.


----------



## Sharon (Feb 1, 2003)

It's a shame not everyone included their tank specs. I find that information such a great learning tool.

Congrats to all!


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

The contest team is trying to add all those specs in now.
The huge amount of work we burdened them with meant that some things were shelved in order to publish the results. The stats are going to be added.

In the meanwhile if you have any questions, I'm sure the contestants wouldn't mind an email or private message.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks Phil, 

My suggestion is not a criticism of the contest in ANY WAY. I wanted more contestants to get recognition for their tanks. I've been waiting for the pictures to help me plan my big redesign, which is taking place tonight, lol.

After many months of thinking I wanted an Amano type tank I changed my mind, lol. I'm going for more of a Dutch style ornamental tank. The colour of James tank is just beautiful. I can only imagine seeing it in person. That goes for ALL the tanks. 

Thanks again to EVERYONE for the inspiration!

Regards,
Carlo

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## ShebaZa (May 20, 2003)

All the tanks are just WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!
Great job gang








I REALLY wish Ylas Aydemyr had posted more/clearer pics of his tank, I personally love the look and would like to get a closeup of what looks like a variety of mosses? algae? on that wood, it looks great!
31

And if I died & came back as a discus please PLEASE I hope to live in Michael Albisser tank~

Save the Snails!

[This message was edited by ShebaZa on Mon June 16 2003 at 09:51 PM.]


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

The comments from the judges are what I was actually after. Its not often you can get someone to sit down for 20 minutes and just think about how your tank can be improved. Then realize the caliber of the people giving the comments. The comments are my favorite part.

I got started in this hobby by seeing the tanks in the 2001 AGA. The comments helped me decide how I was going to start my tank. I could go get a book, but then I would only see one person's work. In the AB contest people can see forty two different people's work. Forty two personalities and opinions. One hundred forty six comments on how to do it and what to avoid. Its a wonderful summary of what can be found in the aquascaping gallery.

Lots of people can take this and cut&paste the elements they like into their aquascapes. Imagine if they go on to enter the AGA. If so I think many people would be proud to say they started in the AB contest. Others may just go home with the personal pride all of them should harbor.

This forum not only provided the contest but they provide opportunities to show and learn every day. My tank journals have now been viewed more than 10,000 times and received ~400 posts. This is my first aquarium, my first contest ever and this aquarium was only 5 months old. I think that speaks volumes about the resources and recognition available on this board.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Well, it is quite late to step in, but nevertheless, here are my thoughts:

I really want to thank everybody for entering. All the tanks have been of astonishing quality. Congratulations.

Maybe you will find it interesting on how I did the judging:
first I started from the Nr. 1 entry, and made all the criterias at once. Until I reached tank Nr. 9. I suddenly realized: I had started too high with my points. So I looked at all the pictures to get an overall impression. Then I started with the first criteria and looked at each tank separately. Then judged the first criteria, and continued with the next, and the next, and...

When I was ready with judging, I looked at the overall points of all the entrants, and I need to say: I wouldn´t have expected some of the tanks getting so many points, and others getting so few. That was the time when I was satisfied with both, my judging and the contest criterias. Those criterias had made it possible to judge objectively.

I want to thank all of you for the nice words, and I am especially happy that noone (up to now) did feel setback.

It is very funny, to finally know the people behind those tanks. I wouldn´t have expected some of your names. It is going to be hard to judge, who of you is the king or queen of understatement.

Once again, thank you all, and Robert for making this contest possible. It was a unique experience and honour to be part of the judging team.

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks for sharing your process Brigit. Now I feel a bit ashamed wanting the results so quickly, lol. 

Brigit, I'm in Vien right now and was wondering what part of Austria you live. I am from Switzerland but have a family home here. Currently, I live in the Los Angeles area. 

James your accomplishments for such a sort time in the hobby is astounding and a true inspiration.

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------

